# What type of doctor?



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello! as some may know, I've been off my IBS medicine and I feel very much like all of you do(exactly like you do). I was wondering what type of doctor I would talk to to confirm or deny a diagnosis? Even just for IBS I know I bounce from dr. to dr. to dr. until someone finally decides to actually treat me, but what specialty should I bounce? I'm no doctor, so I know they need to diagnose me, but I want something soon, and finding a specialist instead of jumping around would be faster. I can't stand this!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi WARRAVEN!I guess I am not exactly clear on what it is you think you may have. You are looking for a doctor to confirm or deny a diagnosis of what exactly? Hope we'll be able to help you!!


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

any type of Fatigue doctor?http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88245I figure it's something with similar symptoms to CFS and FMS so the doctors would be similar right? (like collitis and IBS having the same doctor) I know there's a whole grab bag of illness's with similar symptoms, but all I want is to feel better, I just took a 2 hour nap that lasted 8.5(the half an hour was kind of me getting out of bed though, that took a while) and I'm ready to go back under until 12 tomorrow. God, I only went to work for 8 hours and I work in an office, it was SLOW today! My doctor resumed my elavil though, hopefully I get somewhere!


----------



## 16085 (Feb 3, 2007)

I was diagnosed with Fibro 6yrs ago by my PCP and then I saw a Rheumatologist who confirmed that diagnosis. Having a diagnosis at least lets you know whats wrong.....your not out lost going what is wrong with me....BUT sadly it doesn't make you feel better. There are no wonder drugs for CFS or Fibro.I'd start with a PCP.....I went to a rheumy years after the diagnosis, I no longer could handle the pain on my own....to find out my Rheumy really didn't care, basically told you have fibro deal with it.....so I have an appt with a neurologist in July. Point is it doesn't matter what kind of Dr........as long as they CARE and are COMPASSIONATE!!!!!!!!!Good luck


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi WARRAVEN!Well, there isn't such a thing as a doctor who specializes in fatigue. The best thing to do would be start with your regular family doctor, and tell them about the fatigue you're dealing with right now.I've tried to piece some of your story together, and it sounds as though recently you've been dealing a change in all your meds? That in itself can cause the kind of fatigue you're feeling right now, as your body struggles to adjust to the changing levels of your meds. That is most likely what is going on right now. I think the first step is waiting a bit more (annoying to do, I know), and see if your body doesn't adjust to the absence of the old drugs, and to restarting your Elavil.Fatigue is NOT the main symptom of Fibro or CFS, so unless you have a host of other things going on, with wide spread pain or dysfunction with your Central Nervous System, you're probably safe from either of those.The treating specialist for Fibromyalgia is a Rheumatologist. There isn't, as of yet, a branch of medicine that "specializes" in CFS, so for that you just have to find any doctor who knows a lot about it.I wish I could be more helpful, but to start thinking about Fibro or CFS you need to have experienced severe, unexplained fatigue for many months. I hope that getting used to your changes in meds will be able to help your fatigue, and get you back to where you were before! Sorry this isn't much help!


----------

